# Spur of the Moment Fishermen



## Sig (Oct 4, 2007)

Looking for a few extra fishermen to share expenses. I have a 22' Sea Hunt BX with a 150 4 stoke. Fish offshore on good days and inshore other days. I usually watch the weather and make my decision with little notice. I live in Gulf Breeze and use Oriole Beach boat launch most of the time.


----------



## jwetterlin (Jan 24, 2021)

Sig said:


> Looking for a few extra fishermen to share expenses. I have a 22' Sea Hunt BX with a 150 4 stoke. Fish offshore on good days and inshore other days. I usually watch the weather and make my decision with little notice. I live in Gulf Breeze and use Oriole Beach boat launch most of the time.


Im in Destin area thru 2/14 and would love to join you one of these days if you're still looking. Do you ever launch out this way?

I'd be willing to chip in more than my fair share for gas/bait/etc. 

...Im from MN and a die hard fisherman, but never had the opportunity to fish the Gulf.


----------

